# Baby Axolotl photos



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey folks!

I just thought I'd share some pictures of my baby/juvie Axolotls. It's been about 3-4 weeks since they first hatched. They've been fed microworms exclusively and look pretty content with their twice-daily dose of wriggling deliciousness.

There's about 15 or so of these guys in my grow-out tank, so I'll have to find new homes for them when they get a little bigger! 

It's pretty bizarre that you can actually see the digestive track and the semi-digested worm matter inside of them. Both gross and awesome!




























More photos to come!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

those are so cool, i want some


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Haha I'll let you know when they're ready for new homes


----------



## FishLover5335 (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you selling any?

I would buy it for 15-25 dollars if you live close to me, ps I live in Vancouver LOL


----------

